
Becoming an Ubuntu Developer: a short guide - macco
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032358.html
======
hamletdrc2
It's interesting to see such a mature and well-defined process for inclusion
as on open source committer. I know the Apache Foundation has some definitions
of the contributor levels but, as far as I know, not as defined a process as
this one. Are there other OS Projects with such defined processes?

------
ericmsimons
I recently swapped from Win7 to Ubuntu. I will never switch back.

